
Chrome will block ads that consume 4MB of network data or 15 seconds of CPU - user5994461
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2020/05/heavy-ad-interventions
======
0xy
Any ad is a "heavy ad" by my measurement.

uBlock Origin significantly decreases the loading time of most websites,
particularly news media and e-commerce websites, which are plagued with
aggressive tracking and adware.

Anytime I use a machine without ad-blocking I'm shocked by how obnoxious the
advertising landscape has become. Some news websites have 70% of the top fold
covered in ads.

------
NonEUCitizen
Wonderful opportunity for Mozilla and Microsoft to outmarket Chrome: "We will
block ads that consume more than 4 bytes of network data or 1ms of CPU"

